# Velocimetro digital con sensor



## solaris8 (Jul 23, 2010)

bueno aca les traigo un velocimetro digital, es un circuito bastante simple,  aunque no lo paresca....
me gustaria montarlo, para mi coche ya que no consigo repuestos del original
a ver si me pueden ayudar a encontrle algun defecto o falla
y si les parese viable, por el momento encontre que para ajustarlo se nesecita una fuente de 50hz y mi red (en mexico) es de 60Hzsera mucho problema??
dejo la pagina de donde lo saque.....
http://http://martybugs.net/electronics/speedo.cgi


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 23, 2010)

Y hacete con un 555 un generador de pulso de 50c/s El ajuste es importante.. sino te medira cualquier cosa.. bueno un 20% de diferencia/error


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 23, 2010)

solaris8 dijo:


> . . . por el momento encontre que para ajustarlo se nesecita una fuente de 50hz y mi red (en mexico) es de 60Hzsera mucho problema?? . . .



Tiene que hacer los calculos con los datos que corresponden en su caso: diametro de la rueda, la  relación de transmisión diferencial y reemplazar el 25Hz por 30Hz.


----------



## gladiadortuc (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola.

Interesante tema. Porque estuve pensando en armar uno para mi "Antigua" camioneta. Ahora mismo estoy trabajando en el programa del PIC 18f452 para realizarlo.

Les comento la idea:

Como es más sencillo ver e interpretar una aguja que un display con números me propuse armar una suerte de vúmetro con leds rectangulares y dispuestos circularmente, son 60 leds, que van a mostrar analógicamente la velocidad. En el centro ira un display digital (eso ya está programado) donde se mostrará el kilometraje, el odómetro y la hora, como así también con funciones especiales por alarmas de temperatura, nivel de combustible (si consigo un caudalímetro barato mostrará el consumo), las rpm del motor, nivel de carga de batería y presión de aceite. Pero también podrá mostrar velocidad y otros valores que se elige mediante 2 botoncitos. Hasta ahora es lo que se me ocurrió.

Los leds serán manejados por 5 uaa180, con luminosidad variable, en cascada (el circuito típico del manual) y el sensor de velocidad es un sensor de proximidad industrial comercial (cualquiera funciona) lo instalé en la cruceta del cardan, justo debajo de la cabina. O sea lee 4 veces por vuelta por lo que es bastante precisa la medición, ya que interrumpe al micro entre pulso y pulso y toma el tiempo, calcula la velocidad y la muestra tanto por display como por la salida analógica que está conectada a los uaa180. 

Tuve que mandar a hacer la placa de los leds por una cuestión de prolijidad para que queden bien dispuestos en forma circular, y la soldadura de cada led es un poco engorrosa pero vamos bien. Ya hice la prueba de mesa (prometo subir fotos en algún momento).

Finalmente me falta la carcasa del tablero que pienso hacerla en fibra de vidrio tomando como molde el antiguo tablero (el que no funciona) y pintarla con aerografía y ver de hacer alguna serigrafía de los numeritos y demás detalles. 

Espero que no quede patéticamente grasa... ya veremos... jajajaja!!!



Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 11, 2010)

primero disculpen por la tardanza, el tabajo es tirano
me parese que usar led te va a quedar un poco grande, pero no soy muy sabio en pic, por eso me intereso el circuito este a ver si te puedo subir este con pic y lcd....
bueno no pude voy a pasarlo a pdf y vuelvo

bueno aca esta el pdf, escon pic y trae todos los detalles lo que pasa es que de pic ni jota yo, no se programar ni nada.......
ahhhh con respecto a los visualizadores del proyecto van en cascada no tiene ningun secreto, creo

*chizo 16 *los displys van en cascada, eatoy  tratando de hacer el pcb asi lo subo y queda mas facil.
*gladiadortuc* espero que pongas algun diagrama o como te va en tu proyecto, suena interesante, lo harias con led en forma circular, como opcion podrias utilizar un efecto hall, para  saca partes moviles como el swich, pero solo es una idea


----------

